# What does your mate say is the most irritating thing you do



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

According to your wife/husband/partner, the most irritating thing that you do is ______________ What?

Roger


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Breathe


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

She says I am getting more like my father every day, :? not so happy when I point out she has already turned into her mother. :twisted: 

Davy


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anything


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Pick my nose with her finger


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Being single, I sometimes wonder whether to blow my nose on a friend's curtains just to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

lifestyle said:


> Pick my nose with her finger


I hope you sniff her finger before you stick it up your hooter, no telling where it's been!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Spend too much time on here.... when there's DIY to be done!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

That I whistle too much.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

My wife keeps telling me that I can't find anything, even if I'm looking straight at it.

Also, she says that I never listen to her... at least that's what I think she says. :lol: 

Roger


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

She's not too keen on me weeing in her wardrobe after a few wines, brandies and beers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine says all the TV progs I watch are crap.!!!!
Says she while watching Deal or no blooming Deal, One born every minute, embarasing bodies and other ghoulish opps...... :? 

Ray.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

That I'm sooooooo predictable....


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Out of interest I borrowed the idea for this thread from an RV website. 

One of the observations on there was that interestingly it was all men who were replying.

Quote:- 'LOL... I'm seeing a pattern here. Only the guys are acknowledging any issues... hmmm...'

This appears to be the case on here now so far (although some of you might be of the fairer sex).

Ladies, where are you? 

Roger


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Perhaps they saw your name was Roger and it scared them off?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Probably the same reason as you don't hear many father-in-law jokes :lol: 

Dick


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Relax.

Roger


----------

